# Another new showcase.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's just after 3:00PM in my neck of the woods and the UPS truck should be here in an hour...

Ooops! Doorbell! An hour early! I wonder what I got?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I forgot I ordered these! These were personal buys, not for the company!

From the top, the big knife is a Homefront Hunter (perfect bevel and and razor sharp), the middle knife is a Hvas Linelock (first one I've seen and held) and the small one is one of my favorites, a Prequel Linerlock.

I guess Christmas came early!

View attachment 99063


----------

